# No more Tivo Roamio?



## Pokerman11 (Jul 5, 2006)

I don't have cable, just OTR, few years ago got a Tivo Roamio OTR 1GB. It's been great. No monthly fees for life. OTR with some netflix, amazon prime and I also sometimes chromecast is all I need. I got my setup.

Issue is I I've got a uncle who now also wants a TIVO for OTR - but it seems that Tivo is only making OTR BOLTS. And those require a monthly subscription fee.

Is there other options out there? Or should we buy a used Roamio?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Pokerman11 said:


> Is there other options out there? Or should we buy a used Roamio?


There's Weeknees. I bought a refurb 500GB with All-In for $329 last month. It was manufactured 28 Oct 2018 and still had the plastic wrap. Also see: Buyer/Seller Area but they are no longer making new ones to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TiVo has the Bolt OTA at $249.99 with the option of a Lifetime subscription at a further $249.99 (you need to use the "Choose your TiVo service plan" drop-down menu to get to it). Buy TiVo's New BOLT OTA, the Best Antenna DVR | Over the Air DVR

Separately, TiVo has the renewed Roamio OTA 1TB (which includes Lifetime service) at $349.99. | TiVo


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

What's OTR?


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

ke3ju said:


> What's OTR?


I'm relatively certain he meant OTA (Over The Air)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

ke3ju said:


> What's OTR?


I'm relatively sure he meant OTA

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Qnapfan (Feb 13, 2019)

ke3ju said:


> What's OTR?


British variant of OTA where "R" stands for Realm ...


----------



## 53richart (Feb 26, 2019)

OTR stands for Over The Air...with a Southern accent. Rhymes with tire (tar), bear (bar), fire (far)... Y'all must not be from around here.


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

Qnapfan said:


> British variant of OTA where "R" stands for Realm ...


Thanks for the reply without being snide. Much appreciated.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

TiVo DVRs with All-in Lifetime Service (No Service Fees)!

This is both cable and OTA.


----------



## disturbedfred (Oct 2, 2004)

ke3ju said:


> What's OTR?


Clearly, it's Over The Roamio.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

PCurry57 said:


> I'm relatively sure he meant OTA. .........





PCurry57 said:


> I'm relatively certain he meant OTA (Over The Air) .....


But are you relatively _confident_, and relatively _convinced_, beyond a reasonable doubt? May take more than two posts to get that message across.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

dlfl said:


> But are you relatively _confident_, and relatively _convinced_, beyond a reasonable doubt? May take more than two posts to get that message across.


I'm pretty sure he just has a theory of relatively.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

OTR is actually Over the Rhine, a neighborhood in Cincinnati Ohio.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FWIW, this thread's was the OP's first post since 2010, and hasn't been back since creating the thread.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> FWIW, this thread's was the OP's first post since 2010, and hasn't been back since creating the thread.


It's kind of fun to Google pokerman11.


----------



## mikey1273 (Nov 6, 2017)

watch the Tivo web site for sales. A few weeks ago when they were trying to have a sale to push the Bolt OTA on the Grads and Dads sale, if you looked in the pull down menu where the service options were they were offering monthly for $6.99 or all in for $179.99 I'd bet that deal will come around again in time.


----------



## AQUARIUS216 (Aug 10, 2019)

mikey1273 said:


> watch the Tivo web site for sales. A few weeks ago when they were trying to have a sale to push the Bolt OTA on the Grads and Dads sale, if you looked in the pull down menu where the service options were they were offering monthly for $6.99 or all in for $179.99 I'd bet that deal will come around again in time.


Right now:

TiVO 72-hour Sale

TiVo BOLT OTA DVR | Antenna DVR and Streaming | 1TB Storage

TiVo BOLT OTA
$249.99

Monthly subscription of $6.99/month.

The antenna-ready TiVo BOLT OTA offers live, recorded and streaming TV, plus so many more time-saving features. All for a low monthly subscription of $6.99/month, $69.99/yearly or an All-In service plan for $249.99.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

AQUARIUS216 said:


> Right now:
> 
> TiVO 72-hour Sale
> 
> ...


Not sure what's sale-ish about those numbers: they look like the regular retail pricing for the BOLT OTA lhardware and service (noting that the BOLT OTA regular service prices are discounted relative to other models).


----------



## Darrell Patton (Jul 19, 2018)

Tivo has a Back to Entertainment sale going right now.

Bolt OTA 4 tuner 500GB for $206.98, Lifetime service for $179.99. Total of $379.98.

TiVo Back to School Sale

The Tivo Outlet store has the Roamio OTA lifetime for $339.99

TiVo Outlet


----------

